# USA girlfriend marrying UK boyfriend



## bryanltz (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

So my USA girlfriend and I UK boyfriend wish to get married. We have read and run various threads on this and I have one question.

Is it easier for UK boyfriend to go to USA and marry USA girlfriend and bring her back with me to live in UK

or

For USA girlfriend to come to UK on fiancee visa and marry in UK, UK boyfriend.

Also, this sounds bad, but its not meant to be, which one is cheaper?

thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bryanltz said:


> Hi,
> 
> So my USA girlfriend and I UK boyfriend wish to get married. We have read and run various threads on this and I have one question.
> 
> ...


You need to satisfy similar conditions to go down fiancée visa or spouse visa route. The advantage of marrying in US is that it's easier for the foreign national to get married there than in UK, and they only need to come over on visa waiver - i.e. as a visitor. Then you only need one application, one fee, for one visa - spouse visa, which is valid for 27 months. Marrying in UK you need a fiancée visa and after wedding you have to apply for further leave to remain as a spouse, doubling your costs.


----------



## bryanltz (Dec 9, 2010)

so with this in mind is this option viable -
We both go to Chicago, (she is from Iowa) marry and then within the week travel to the UK, her as a visitor. She would travel on her passport which will still be in her origional name. We arrive in UK and then she would appliy for a visa as my spouse. Can we do this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bryanltz said:


> so with this in mind is this option viable -
> We both go to Chicago, (she is from Iowa) marry and then within the week travel to the UK, her as a visitor. She would travel on her passport which will still be in her origional name. We arrive in UK and then she would appliy for a visa as my spouse. Can we do this?


No. If she enters as a visitor, she cannot change her status while still in UK (called no switching rule). So after marriage she will have to apply for spouse settlement visa to the British consulate, and only travel to UK when one is issued.


----------



## bryanltz (Dec 9, 2010)

Joppa said:


> No. If she enters as a visitor, she cannot change her status while still in UK (called no switching rule). So after marriage she will have to apply for spouse settlement visa to the British consulate, and only travel to UK when one is issued.


thanks, so in this case we will stick with our origional plan and apply for a fiancee visa whilst she is in the last stages of her divorce. speaking of which, do you happen to know what is acceptable as 'final stages of divorce' 

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bryanltz said:


> thanks, so in this case we will stick with our origional plan and apply for a fiancee visa whilst she is in the last stages of her divorce. speaking of which, do you happen to know what is acceptable as 'final stages of divorce'?


Well, fiancée visa is valid for only 6 months, so when you apply, there must be a reasonable expectation that her divorce will be finalised in time for her to give notice, get married and apply for further leave to remain as spouse. If the worst happens and you are running out of time, you have to get her fiancée visa extended in UK, which can be done on payment of a fee. So you should wait until it's only a formality that the divorce documents will be issued shortly.


----------



## bryanltz (Dec 9, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Well, fiancée visa is valid for only 6 months, so when you apply, there must be a reasonable expectation that her divorce will be finalised in time for her to give notice, get married and apply for further leave to remain as spouse. If the worst happens and you are running out of time, you have to get her fiancée visa extended in UK, which can be done on payment of a fee. So you should wait until it's only a formality that the divorce documents will be issued shortly.


thats good news, thanks, can I just add that you do a fantastic job here Joppa, with helping those in need. thanks again :clap2:


----------

